# Dust Collection



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Does Makita or anyone else manufacture a dust extraction collector for my Makita 3612 BR Plunge Router? I have a vac system but I need something that will collect dust from just above the base of the router with a coupling that I can attach to my wet/dry vac.


----------



## giradman (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi *Marcel* - do not own your router (have 6 other ones), but just plugged in your router model into Amazon and the item below appeared; the link Makita Router Dust Nozzle (3606,3612,3621 Series) includes your model number - not sure if this is what you want but worth a look - Dave


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

giradman said:


> Hi *Marcel* - do not own your router (have 6 other ones), but just plugged in your router model into Amazon and the item below appeared; the link Makita Router Dust Nozzle (3606,3612,3621 Series) includes your model number - not sure if this is what you want but worth a look - Dave


I am and usually do use template guides and unfortunately it cannot be used simultaneously with any of the template guides (rub collars) which also mount in the circular opening of the base.


----------



## PaulsonJacob (Feb 19, 2013)

search it on Google may be you will find there.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marcel, you have an older model Makita and I do not think you will find one ready made to fit. You should be able to adapt one to fit your model.


----------



## venesawatkins (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a makita model that is of similar type and in use since few years. If its useful for Your work, go ahead with it.
Polylysine


----------



## venesawatkins (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry I didn't notice the date before. You must have completed the work probably.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Vanessa.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Vanessa, dust collection is a very important part of woodworking. Besides less clean up time it keeps your lungs healthy. Both of these are good reasons to me.


----------

